# Itunes set up disc



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

I have lost this disc and wondering is there anywhere i can download this or get another one quickly?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

iTunes 6 Setup free download

Setting up iTunes for Windows


----------



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

MANY thanks bud


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That was an easy one :wink: Google itunes +setup +download


----------

